# Funny Faces



## Henxy (Jun 28, 2007)

after I took this pic of Toffee, I wondered whether there was a thread for such pics- couldn't find one, so I thought I'd start one (until someone points me in the direction of the thread that's already there, that is!)


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 28, 2007)

" I could fit through here yesterday I swear!"


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jun 29, 2007)

:roflmao:Bracon, that's hilarious!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 1, 2007)

*"HEEEYYYY I DEMAND YOU CEASE THIS ACTIVITY IMMEDIATLY"*


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hehehe

these are great

here is cocoa


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 12, 2007)

Haha they r funny!

This is Pepper - I dunno what kinda face she is suppose to be pulling! But she looks pretty fat in that pic!


----------



## Serenity (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Henxy (Jul 17, 2007)

Ooh- looks like *General* Woundwort from "Watership Down"!


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Henxy wrote: *


> Ooh- looks like *General* Woundwort from "Watership Down"!


Who dose?


----------



## Henxy (Jul 17, 2007)

Your bun, but only in that pic...:?


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 17, 2007)

lol thanks!


----------



## Henxy (Jul 17, 2007)

I think I'll shut up now...


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 17, 2007)

no its okey lol you didnt say anything wrong or stupid.I havnt even read the book !


----------



## Henxy (Jul 17, 2007)

Ummmm....








I really _will_ shut up now!


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 19, 2007)

Rilee makes lots of faces ^_^


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 22, 2007)

"Did I hear you shake the can of peanuts?"


----------



## Roxie (Jul 22, 2007)

how cute!!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ruby looking surprised 






Millie 'what?':X






Millie "Aww man I left the mud everywhere!"






Millie planning to do something evil to Ruby






Ruby proving the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## Jenson (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## girlzilla (Aug 9, 2007)

lmao!! i can't decide if your bun looks shocked or evil!


----------



## Kokkiniklosti (Aug 10, 2007)

Aftias feeling too comfortable!


----------

